
The New iPhone 6S Breaks Apple’s Own Taboos - CapitalistCartr
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/10/technology/apple-tv-iphone-6s.html
======
LoSboccacc
*Job's taboo. Also those broken taboos are about the iPad Pro mostly. Bad heading is bad.

